#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  powerpoint looping video's

## scouse13

hi all, I have one slide that has 2 video's playing at once, which is fine, the problem being they are different lengths, is there any vba code that can be inserted so the videos both play over and over until the esc button is pressed, there is only one slide and the slide is set up to loop, but the video's stop when finished, 
any help appreciated

scouse13

----------

